# Die Karte in Gothic 3 markieren



## Gabbagadnalf (12. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute kann man irgendwie in gothic die karte makieren oder sehen wo man ist. Weil manchmal  dadurch nicht weiß wo man so richtig ist


----------



## Natschlaus (12. Oktober 2006)

Gabbagadnalf am 12.10.2006 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute kann man irgendwie in gothic die karte makieren oder sehen wo man ist. Weil manchmal  dadurch nicht weiß wo man so richtig ist



 Soweit ich weiß geht das nicht. Ich habe aber in einem der zahlreichen Tests gelesen das man irgendwann eine Karte von der Hauptstadt und umgebung hat, auf der die aktuelle Position markiert ist.
Vielleicht geht es aber auch schon danke dem neuen Patch, doch das weiß ich nicht.
MFg, waKKa


----------



## Grantic (12. Oktober 2006)

Gabbagadnalf am 12.10.2006 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute kann man irgendwie in gothic die karte makieren oder sehen wo man ist. Weil manchmal  dadurch nicht weiß wo man so richtig ist



Bei Quests wird imo der direkte Weg auf dem Kompass makiert, damit man sich nicht so schnell verirrt. Sonst ist mir aber auch nichts bekannt.

Grüße,
Grantic


----------



## Dexter (13. Oktober 2006)

Gabbagadnalf am 12.10.2006 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute kann man irgendwie in gothic die karte makieren oder sehen wo man ist. Weil manchmal  dadurch nicht weiß wo man so richtig ist



uaf der Weltkarte sieht man wo man sich befindet, nutzt einem allerdings nicht viel


----------



## bumi (13. Oktober 2006)

Grantic am 12.10.2006 23:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Quests wird imo der direkte Weg auf dem Kompass makiert, damit man sich nicht so schnell verirrt. Sonst ist mir aber auch nichts bekannt.


Öhhmm.... falsch?
Der Kompass zeigt bloss nach Norden, nicht dahin wo man das Ziel der Quest findet. Der Kompass und die wenig detailreiche Karte helfen da leider auch nur wenig.
Aber man soll auch kein zweites Oblivion erwarten! Gothic 3 ist ein RPG, da muss man auch mal was suchen... Wenn ihr im Leben eine fremde Stadt besucht, habt ihr auch keinen Pfeil der über eurem Kopf schwebt und euch die Richtung anzeigt, wo ihr hin sollt - ihr sucht einfach. So sieht es halt eben auch Gothic vor... Ausserdem sieht man so viel mehr von der (wunderschönen) Spielwelt


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Oktober 2006)

bumi am 13.10.2006 09:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Grantic am 12.10.2006 23:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich finds genial so wies bei G3 ist. Das ist das erste was mir sehr positiv aufgefallen ist. Anders als bei Oblivion wird man hier nicht wie ein Kleinkind an die Hand genommen, sondern muss die Welt selbst erkunden. Genau so sollte es auch bei einem RPG sein


----------

